# 1/13/15 - Blackwater Trout



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Plenty of keeper Trout to be caught up North. I quit counting after the first ten keepers this afternoon. 

The current trending factor is tide. There's still plenty of freshwater being released into the upper bays, so fishing during lower tide levels has been mediocre. Once the salinity levels rise the fishing has been phenomenal. 

All keepers were between 15-18" and they all hit a Paul Brown Original (10). 

This girl took a treble to the eye, I hate trebles. 









-Nick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Right on Nick! That's when you switch to ultralight and have a blast... Great job

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Keeping ten specks like the one in your photo makes for an excellent fishing trip during this time of the year.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet!
Yes sir...that's what I love about our lil river over here!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Night Wing said:


> Keeping ten specks like the one in your photo makes for an excellent fishing trip during this time of the year.



I let them all go. I want to see them all grow to be 20+ inches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Sweet!
> Yes sir...that's what I love about our lil river over here!



It's a very productive area once you figure a few things out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice fish and report OP... I thought about venturing over there this weekend... haven't fished it since Feb of last year... 

Have you thought about swapping the hooks on the paul brown? you can go to a single hook instead of the treble...


















Owner makes these single replacement hooks and they work well


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> Nice fish and report OP... I thought about venturing over there this weekend... haven't fished it since Feb of last year...
> 
> Have you thought about swapping the hooks on the paul brown? you can go to a single hook instead of the treble...
> 
> ...



I switched out the original trebles to single hooks but didn't like the change in action. Originally I didn't think the single hook would affect the fall but they did. I upgrade the trebles to VMC's and they work well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

NLytle said:


> I switched out the original trebles to single hooks but didn't like the change in action. Originally I didn't think the single hook would affect the fall but they did. I upgrade the trebles to VMC's and they work well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



10-4 

I keep trebles on all my hard baits too... I just know a few guys that have swapped over to the singles... I feel like 6 hooks give me a better shot at getting buttoned up instead of 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> 10-4
> 
> I keep trebles on all my hard baits too... I just know a few guys that have swapped over to the singles... I feel like 6 hooks give me a better shot at getting buttoned up instead of 2
> 
> ...



Agreed, in my experience the single hooks don't affect the action of hard baits because the lure is a balanced shape. I like them on top water lures. 

The Paul Brown is soft and the rattle moves pretty freely after a few decent fish. The trebles help to balance the lure on the fall. With the single hooks I believe the weight of the lure shifts easier. 

I could be completely crazy. It was just an observation during the experimental phase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

Man that's sound like y'all had a blast! Keep up the good work.


----------

